

Mistakes Job Hunters Make Online - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703389004575033583145567138.html

======
nzmsv
Basically, a list of recruiters to avoid :)

------
ilkhd2
There is a remedy against these vampires-recruiters: mainly: Contact the HR
departments of companies directly, apply the resume on the websites and such.

~~~
wglb
Much better is to find the hiring manager and start a conversation with them.

